# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أسماء الله الحسنى - تصنيفهاعدديا

## احمد ابو انس

أسماء الله الحسنى - تصنيفهاعدديا
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى: \"قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعو فله الأسماء الحسنى ... \"( الإسراء : 110).
وجاء في صحيح البخاري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: \"إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة\"، والأسماء هي 98 اسما، إلى جانب الواحد الأحد وهو (الله) جلّ وعلا.

ومن خلال دراسة أسماء الله الحسنى، وحذف \"ال\" التعظيم منها باستثناء لفظ الجلالة الله فلا تحذف \"ال\" منه وكذلك ذو الجلال والإكرام و مالك الملك فهما لا يبدأان بـِ \"ال\" ، تبين أن الأسماء الحسنى تنطوي على بعض الحقائق، العلاقات الرياضية الجديرة بالاهتمام، وفيما يلي أبرزها:

أولا: 
هناك خمسة حروف لم يرد أي منها في بداية أي اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى بعد حذف \"ال\" التعظيم منها وهذه الحروف هي: (ث ، د ، ز ، ط ، ي)، والله تعالى أعلم بمراده من ذلك.
وبذلك يكون عدد الحروف التي ظهرت كبدايات لأسماء الله الحسنى بعد حذف \"ال\" التعظيم منها وتحييد لفظ الجلالة \"الله\"، والاسمين الجليلين \"ذو الجلال والإكرام\" و \"مالك الملك\" هو عشرون حرفا (28 – 5 – 3)

ثانيا:
إذن هناك ثلاثة وعشرون حرفا منها العشرون التي تبدأ بها أسماء الله الحسنى بعد حذف \"ال\" التعظيم منها، إضافة إلى الحروف الثلاثة التي تبدأ بها الأسماء الحسنى: \"الله\"، \"ذو الجلال والإكرام\"، \"مالك الملك\"، وفيما يلي تصنيف عددي لهذه الأسماء على أساس حروف الابتداء وذلك في عشر مجموعات، وقد تم ترتيب الأسماء أبجديا في داخل كل مجموعة ليسهل تذكرها:

مسلسل عدد مرات ظهور الحرف في بداية الاسم الحروف التي ظهرت في بداية أسماء الله الحسنى بعد حذف \"ال\" التعظيم منها، والأسماء المبدوءة بها. 
عدد الأسماء = الحروف × تكرارها
1 مرة واحدة 
1. التاء: تواب.
2. الذال: ذو الجلال والإكرام.
3. الضاد: ضار.
4. الظاء: ظاهر.
5. الفاء: فتاح.
6. اللام: لطيف.
7. الهاء: هادي. 7 × 1 = 7

2 مرتان 
8. السين: سلام – سميع.
9. الشين: شكور – شهيد.
10.الصاد: صبور – صمد.
11.الكاف: كبير – كريم.
12.النون: نافع – نور. 5 × 2 = 10

3 ثلاث مرات
13.الجيم: جامع – جبار – جليل.
14.الخاء: خافض – خالق – خبير.
15. الغين: غفار – غفور – غنيّ. 3 × 3 = 9

4 أربع مرات 
16. الألف: الله – أحد – أول – آخر. 1 × 4 = 4
5 خمس مرات 5 × 0 = 0
6 ست مرات 
17. العين: عدل – عزيز – عظيم – عفو – عليم – عليّ.
18. القاف: قابض – قادر – قدوس – قهار – قوي – قيوم. 2 × 6 = 12

7 سبع مرات 
19. الحاء: حسيب – حفيظ – حق – حكيم – حليم – حميد – حيّ.
20. الراء: رؤوف – رافع – رحمن – رحيم – رزّاق – رشيد – رقيب. 2 × 7 = 14

8 ثمان مرات 
21. الباء: بارئ – باسط – باطن – باعث – باقي – بديع – برّ – بصير. 1 × 8 = 8

9 تسع مرات 
22. الواو: واجد – واحد – وارث – واسع – والي – ودود – وكيل – وليّ – وهّاب. 1 × 9 = 9

10 ست وعشرون مرة 
23. الميم: مؤخر – مؤمن – ماجد – مالك الملك – مانع – مبدئ – متعال – متكبر – متين – مجيب – مجيد – محصي – محيي – مذّل – مصوّر – معزّ – معيد – مغني – مقتدر – مقدّم – مقسط – مقيت – ملك – مميت – منتقم – مهيمن. 1 × 26 = 26

والله أسأل أن ينفعنا بهذا التصنيف في دنيانا وفي أخرانا، إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير. 

إعداد / محمد أحمد مقبل
رئيس مركز التطويرالتربوي
ما رأيكم بما في المقال بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

أرجو أن تتكرم وتطلع على بحث الشيخ ابن العثيمين في الأسماء الحسنى الذي  ذكره في كتاب القواعد المثلى ، أو ترجع لكلام ابن حجر العسقلاني في كتابه  "  فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري " الحديث رقم 6047 أو بحث الدكتور محمود  الرضواني في أسماء الله الحسنى الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة 
فثلاثتهم  اتفقوا - مع الألباني وابن حزم وابن باز وابن القيم - على أن قائمة الأسماء  الحسنى المشهورة بين الناس ليست من كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  بل هذه القائمة التي يحفظها الناس هي من إدراج بعض رواة الحديث وهو الوليد  بن مسلم المتوفى عام 195 هجرياً ، وفي جمعه للأسماء - المشهور بين الناس -  بعض الأسماء الخاطئة التي لم يرد عليها دليل في كتاب الله ولا في سنة رسوله  وهي 21 اسم وهم : 
الخافض المعز المذل المبدئ المعيد الجليل الباعث المحصي الضار النافع   العدل المميت الواجد الماجد الوالي المغني المقسط المانع الباقي الرشيد  الصبور

فهذه الأسماء حذفها ابن حزم وابن حجر وعلوي السقاف صاحب موقع  الدرر السنية وعبد المحسن العباد أستاذ علم الحديث في المدينة المنورة  وابن العثيمين وتليميذه عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الغصن وأخيراً محمود  الرضواني أستاذ العقيدة الإسلامية 
وذلك لأنها لم ترد هذه الأسماء في القرآن ولا في السنة بصيغة الإسم 
وبناءً  عليه يكون أساس كلامك الذي انطلقت منه في خلل لأنك اعتمد على قائمة  الأسماء المشهورة التي أكَّد العلماء على مر العصور أنها ليست من كلام رسول  الله وأن الرسول لم يرد عنه في حديث صحيح أنه جمع الأسماء التسعة والتسعين  في قائمة واحدة بل كل القوائم الموجودة في كتب الحديث هي إدراج من الرواة ،  في حين أن الرسول لم ينطق إلا بكلمات محددة وهي : " إن لله تسعة وتسعين  اسماً مائة إلا واحداً من أحصاها دخل الجنة " رواه البخاري ومسلم 
إلى  هنا كان وحي الله إلى رسوله ، أما باقي سرد الأسماء فليس من كلام الرسول  وبالتالي ليس من الوحي في شئ وبالتالي فهو عرضة للمراجعة والوقوع في الخطأ  وكما قلت لك أخرج العلماء 21 اسم من هذه القائمة المشهورة بين الناس منذ  مئات السنين لأنها أسماء خائطة لا يصح نسبتها لله . 
أما عن قولك أن  اسماء الله لم يرد فيها - بعد حذف الألف واللام - اسماً يبدأ بحرف الدال ،  فهذا خطأ لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يَحْشُرُ اللَّهُ الْعِبَادَ فَيُنَادِيهِمْ بِصَوْتٍ *يَسْمَعُهُ مَنْ بَعُدَ كَمَا يَسْمَعُهُ مَنْ* قَرُبَ أَنَا الْمَلِكُ أَنَا الدَّيَّانُ  " *رواه البخاري في صحيحه تعليقاً في كتاب التوحيد ، باب قوله تعالى : ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له 6/2719*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الله عمر المصري 

*

----------

